# TOY BOX to GROW BOX



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 28, 2006)

*whats up everyone. i just got this toy box from my girlfriend last week. she was going to toss it so i decided to turn it into a grow box. i will be doing LST on 2 plants (1) white widow, and (1) white rhino. check out the grow journel threads for pics of my babies. *
*TOY BOX MEASURES 26 INCHES TALL, 14 INCHES WIDE, AND 15 INCHES DEEP. INSIDE BOX IS PAINTED FLAT WHITE.*
*(1) 2 1/2 INCH CMF FAN SUCKING HOT AIR OUT*
*(1) AIR HOLE AT BOTTOM OF BOX USING PVC SUCKING COOL AIR IN*
*(1) 45 WATT CFL 2,700 LUMENS*
*(2) 15 WATT TUBE FLOURESCENTS*


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2006)

sounds like a great cloning box too.


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 28, 2006)

I love it, very stelthy I'm currently working a similar project, but on a much larger scale. What kind of CMF fan is that?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 28, 2006)

Hey B. Grunt just looked at the pics a little closer. I just made a micro grow Cab about the same size for fun too. Mind if I make a suggestion or 2.

1. that light fixture can handle 2 spiral florous. they make a dual bulb adapter for a buck or two. double your lumens. The cool whites are a lot lower temp then the soft whites too.

2. May want to put a couple of more fans in there. My box has 1 big fan intake and 2 cpu out. and its still @ 78F. It fluctuates to 80F and this is still with the Cab door open a little. I am still working this one out though. My house thermostat is set 72F. I have 4 42W spiral florous in mine. (just thought I would throw that in so you can head that off at the pass).  

Killer micro-grow dude.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 1, 2006)

That's cool dude.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

post a pic of the 4 cfl setup, i'm intersted.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> post a pic of the 4 cfl setup, i'm intersted.


 not sure what you are talking about.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

mutt wrote:  "I have 4 42W spiral florous in mine" just want to see how it looks.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 21, 2006)

AZshwagg said:
			
		

> mutt wrote: "I have 4 42W spiral florous in mine" just want to see how it looks.


 i only have two spiral florous in mine. i have two tube lights in there also.


----------



## AZshwagg (Mar 21, 2006)

oh, now i see.


----------

